# Imperal dates



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

how does the Imperal calender work? and what is the current date in the warhammer world?


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

well, i am under the impression that, as an example, M38.984 is the year 38984AD


----------



## Hans Richter (Dec 24, 2010)

The year is 2522 and began with year 1 after the Accession of Sigmar.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

The year is 2522-2523 right after the storm of chaos. Year 1 is considerd the founding of the Empire.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

what about months? what are they?


----------



## Hans Richter (Dec 24, 2010)

Google is a nifty thing.

http://warhammeronline.wikia.com/wiki/Calendar


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Chapter: Limp Bizkit said:


> well, i am under the impression that, as an example, M38.984 is the year 38984AD


1) That's the 40k dating system, and this is the Fantasy section.

2) It'd actually be 984.M38, an that would correspond to our year 37,984AD


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I love how fucked up the Timetables are. Try HE and Dark Elves, for example. I tried to create one akin to the 40K one, but lo and behold, the date for one event is written in one to be a certain date, in the other, it's different.


----------

